# Olympus EPL2 off camera flash quesitons



## JAC526 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello Olympus owning TPF members,

I want to learn off camera flash.  So I picked up the lighting book KmH always recommends.  I think its called Light, Science and Magic.  I am also trying to work my way through the Strobist website tutorials.

I am looking at a Yongnuo 560 with Cactus V5 triggers.  I wanted to buy the Yongnuo 602 triggers but I read somewhere that they only accomodate slow sync with Olympus cameras.

So I ask you all knowledgeable TPF members what you think of my initial set-up?  If you have other recommendations please share, but I'd like to keep the budget to around $100.00.

Thanks guys,

Joe


----------



## usayit (Sep 13, 2012)

Any X-Sync flash will be limited by the max sync speed... this is true for ANY camera not just olympus.  With that said, max syncs speed varies from camera to camera.  For the E-PL2, I believe it is 1/180th of a second.  For my OMD, its 1/250th of a second.  Going with a faster shutter speed will often result in a partially exposed frame.

To achieve faster than xsync shutters, you will need flashes that can achieve high-sync, FP, or whatever the brand calls it.  In this case, the flash is proprietary to the camera system.   There are major disadvantages to high-sync/FP flash, including power and battery consumption.  Olympus can achieve this with compatible flashes, even wirelessly, but they will be above your $100 budget.

Most "strobists" work within the sync speed of the flash and still have quite a bit of creative flexibility...  there is enough to learn the basics and then some.

The following is a good link:  (start at "Lighting 101")

Strobist


I use a couple large umbrellas, stands, and Cactus triggers.  For flashes I use 2-3 Sunpak 422D's.   I also use a very powerful Sunpak 622pro with high voltage battery pack on occasion.  

There are third party wireless triggers that support proprietary high-sync systems but they too are going to be even more expensive... 


PS> to the TPF gods... SubForum?????


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey thanks man.  That is exactly the tutorials I was talking about.

I think the website review I was reading stated the 602s were limited to less than the EPL-2's max sync speed for some reason.

But I could be wrong.  Either way I've read really good things about the Cactus V5s so I think I'm going to start with the setup I have listed above.

I have a lot to learn.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 13, 2012)

Best as I can remember, if you're budget minded, the Cactus triggers are a good alternative.

I use *PCB Cybersync's *on both speedlights and monolights.


----------

